

Sorry, iPhone 3G owners--AT&T's iPhone 3G S price for you is perfectly fair. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/06/09/sorry-iphone-3g-owners-im-not-sympathetic/

======
__david__
So on the one hand it's completely understandable for AT&T to charge what it's
charging. On the other hand, being in the position where I don't qualify
sucks. I can't (and don't) blame them, but I don't have to like it. Perhaps I
can offset the cost by unlocking my current phone and selling it on ebay.

IMO, the more imporant reason to be annoyed at AT&T is the whole MMS and
tethering situation. My old Sony Ericsson phone could do MMS 2 years ago, so
why does AT&T suddenly need 2 months for a "network upgrade" for it to work? I
have a feeling someone is leaving an out important detail...

And tethering--Why do I have to potentially pay more for tethering capability
when I already have and "unlimited data" plan? If the answer is "because
computers consume more bandwidth than phones" then I have to say it's not
really "unlimited" now, is it? And again, why is not available up front? What
on earth do you have to do on the back end to enable tethering? Isn't it
strictly a client issue?

~~~
roc
Other phones -can- do MMS, but it's all so obnoxious no-one really bothers
past the occasional pic. iPhone usage patterns suggest they -will- use it. A
lot.

And AT&T is simply terrified of what will happen to their network if a few
million 3GSs start MMSing pics and video around. More specifically: when they
start MMSing non-iPhones.

Tethering is purely and simply a cash grab. They call their package
'unlimited' because truth-in-advertising laws in the US are weak. They charge
more to tether because people will pay it. It's no more complex than that.

If you don't want to pay it, there are already apps to turn a hacked iPhone
into a wifi access point. And I'm sure a bluetooth sharing app (less power
drain) will be right around the corner.

------
abyssknight
Having owned the 2G, a refurbished 3G, and now wanting a 3GS I have to say the
hardware is worth it. AT&T, though, has a lot to learn about customers.

Apple had to point them out like a sore thumb at the keynote because they were
not ready. The slide with all the supporting carriers is a tell tale sign of
just how behind AT&T is.

MMS is already supported on their other phones. Tethering is already available
for some other phones. What is stopping them from allowing their iPhone
customers access to these basic features until Summer? It's silly.

My QoS has been pretty inconsistent as of late, and I'm certain it has to do
with growing pains. Hopefully this bold act by Apple forces AT&T to grow up
and compete. Otherwise, here's hoping Verizon gets the next go with
exclusivity.

------
johnnybgoode
Is it really so important to upgrade from the 3G to the 3G S?

------
ROFISH
Part of the rage problem is that last year's upgrade from 2G to 3G was at the
lowest cost for two years starting at purchase date. This year such an offer
is not offered.

Is it legal? Yes. Historically Consistent? No.

~~~
tsg
Well, yes - but that was clearly rather different, as the 2G wasn't
subsidised, and indeed didn't require a contract at purchase. This seems to be
consistent with all other upgrades from subsidised phones ever, so I'd say it
is historically consistent.

------
ptomato
Interestingly, in all the twitter-rage over AT&T, the lack of MMS and
tethering, and the upgrade pricing, I haven't seen very many people who say
they're actually _not_ gonna use an iPhone as a result.

~~~
mpfefferle
I'm definitely having second thoughts. I'm probably not going to upgrade until
my contract expires next summer, but when I do, I'll have options. A Palm Pre
or one of the forthcoming Android phones plus Verizon will probably be enough
to get me off the iPhone.

